# My Obsession



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm starting anew with this journal thing... my other one... well... let's just forget that happened okay? xD

So as many of you know I have a new buddy, his name is Shosta, Shostakovich. He's my first PK and is very endearing... except when he's being insane... 

I've discovered that I can't put ANY sort of background on the tank he's in... *sigh* the silly creature flares at it and just won't stop. I think it may have something to do with his reflection, but oh well... I'll just have to be content with staring at my wall through the tank until the wisteria grows in more. *le sigh* :roll:

I've started writing a new book... I would post some of it here... but well... for such a happy go lucky type person, the majority of my novels are quite dark....:twisted: there's ONE I could post snipits of if I can find it... I know it's in this apartment somewhere... lol

Err... anything else?? 

I'm OBSESSED with Shosta right now, he's so pretty....


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*The Fish With Issues*

Shosta, Shosta, Shosta :shake:

This fish has PROBLEMS! I think he must be skitzo or something... at first his aggression towards black objects was cute, funny really. He and my fiance even got into a game of hide and seek with it today... involving the laptop... Basically, Shosta saw the BLACK laptop and was flaring like mad at it, so my fiance put something in between the tank and the laptop, logical right? Well the crazy fish swims around the tank until he can see the laptop again and starts flaring at it, so the fiance moves the item blocking Shosta's view and the game continues.

I saw this happen first hand today when I was sitting at my desk, maybe a foot away from Shosta's tank, surfing the interwebs on good ole lappy and the little fellow is patrolling his tank, sees that I have a black object, swims up to the front of the tank, flares at it for a moment, and then goes back to doing whatever he was doing. (This went on for about 30 minutes or so) UNTIL he completely SPAZZED on me out of the blue and ROCKETED around the tank. 

Up until today he's had no problems what-so-ever and is in good fishy health, showing no signs of stress, external parasites, or what have you. Scared the living you-know-what out of me. So I move the computer, to where he can't see it so well, and go look to get a closer look at the little freak to make sure he wasn't sick or injured and oddly enough he had CLAMPED his left pectoral fin. That particular fin only. So I had a panic moment and checked him out and got the all clear, nothing wrong. He swam around for about 10 minutes like that, just holding that left fin close to his side. I even gave him his evening meal and he gobbled that up. Once I saw that there were no problems with his fin I calmed down a bit. Lol. 

So he's back to swimming around being his happy fishy self, left pec. unclamped and doing his little dance for me. It's like he ENJOYED terrifying me!! This guy is just all sorts of weird. :roll:

Get this, he even showed off that he was ready to mate by, wait for it... wait for it...

Doing a mock embrace like I was a female betta and he was trying to prove to me that he knew what he was doing :roll: 

I swear, having him is going to be quite the adventure. 

NOTE TO SELF: Don't allow Shosta to see black objects for long periods of time... he'll throw a spazz fit.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

sounds like hes acting a lot like one of my newest plakats, yours just happens to be a teensy bit more insane lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah... it seems that way, he's a teensy bit on the crazy side xD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah from what you describe on here it definitely sounds like he is lol! Hopefully it's just a phase and he gets used to it soon! Can you imagine what he would do if you had his walls painted black? Lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha! That would have been impossible to deal with. I used to have a black background on the tank, you know, one of those ones you can buy at the store... and he went nutso over it. So I took that one down and thought that if I got one that was a little more busy and could break up the reflection a bit... well... that didn't work either. Lol. Flared at that one too, so now he just has to live with staring at my wall xD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

None of my tanks have any sort of background except for what I hope to use as a spawn tank if I can ever get it cleaned.
You should take a video of him acting crazy! He sounds so amusing


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha, I'll try to get a vid, might not be able to do it today, very busy this afternoon/evening, and yes, he's very amusing. Last night I swear he knew I was writing about him and swam up to me and just stared.

<(o.o)> like this


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Shosta... developing new colors?*

So today I came home to see that Shosta had developed a green kind of iridescence on his fins... I'm not sure if this is normal or what have you... since he's a copper, and I've only ever seen blue irid. on him.... also, he's still being a tad bit strange about his left pectoral :/ everything else is fine. My mopani has gotten a small bit of fuzz on it, but that's supposed to be normal and should go away in time as it's new to being submerged. 

Does he look normal you you people who lurk and don't post here (and the few who do)? I'm afraid he looks a tad clamped... I'm going to do a 50% change tomorrow and see if that perks him up any... heck I need to do the 50 anyway lol too tired to do it tonight.

Video


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Irridescense looks normal...but I'm not sure about the fin..Might just be that he doesnt like to use it or something? He's pretty active so I dont think he's sick in anyway


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, thanks  I'm just a worry wort DX 

I just giggled cause the little guy just conked out xD he's snoozing away, floating at the top of the tank, poor thing must have been exhausted (the light clicked off about 30 minutes ago). I'm hoping the left pec. thing he's got going on is just a tick or preference or something. Sometimes when he swims it gets caught on his left ventral so that may be part of the issue lol. Maybe he just gets tired of smacking himself, I would xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*At a loss*

So... Shosta's all clamped up today, I don't know why, I did the 50% change and checked him all over for any possible issues... he's just floating at the top of the water looking all sad and depressed. His color is still there and vibrant, and he ate 3 pellets this morning... but I just don't know what to do... 

I'm terrified he might have velvet, but I don't see how he could as the fish that was previously in the tank, is just fine (moved him to a smaller one) and never had any issues, and Shosta was QT'd with no problems for just under a week before we moved him to the new tank. My shrimps are just fine as well with no weirdness in their behavior. I also did a gravel vac today with the 50%... added prime and stress coat to see if that would help... any one have any ideas? I don't really want to post in the diseases thread just in case he's fine, I hate the drama that goes on over there sometimes *sigh*

I checked him out with a flashlight and everything _seems_ okay, no gold or rust colored dust, just that strage green irid. color... It could be next to impossible to see on him though because he's a copper dragon... I'll check on him when I get out of orchestra rehearsal and see how he's doing in a couple of hours. Just posting to relieve some stress and vent I suppose.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Not good...*

Okay so I gave in and posted in the disease thread *post*
and of course it's ignored... I'm such a thread killer, I feel like no one cares or something. I know I'm just being a drama queen, but when other threads that were posted AFTER mine get more attention and I get ignored... I dunno... I just feel like the person everyone just kind of doesn't give a you-know-what about

On top of this my fiance took my car off campus without my permission for 2.5 hours and I was freaking out trying to get ahold of him on his phone but he had his phone on silent and was playing Black Ops with his friends. I'm so pissed. We were going to go on a date tonight, but I don't really want to anymore.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121342


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Sweet, Sweet Relief*

Okay, so with some wonderful help from Sainthogan Shosta is now properly medicated, and seems a bit happier!  I know, lots of posts and freak outs today, but hey, that's what journals are for right? xD

Shosta did eat this evening which makes me VERY happy, I think as long as he's willing to eat and hungry, then he's going to be okay ^^


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Update!!! *

Shosta is doing really well after one night in meds  makes me happy, he's unclamped a lot, is actively swimming around using BOTH pectoral fins (lol) ate dinner, and even blew some bubbles in his QT cup ^^ Looks like everything's going to be okay... now I just have to wait until I can put him back in his tank... he wants out of that cup so bad it's cute xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I should also mention that he's not having his little spazz attacks or muscle spasms any more  the twitchies are gone ^^


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Day 3??? Update on Shosta*

He's doing well, is almost completely unclamped, I think the only reason he's still slightly clamped is because he's upset that he's in a little QT cup, sorry buddy! :sad: I think I'll leave him in QT for another day and let him back in the the tank on Monday to see how he does. I've been keeping the light on the tank off and I may dial down the photo period to 10 hours from 11. For Monday I'll probably still leave the tank light off just to make sure he's recovered and see how it goes. I haven't seen any more velvet or whatever his problem was for 2 days now, and he stopped darting and twitching on day 1 of the treatment like I said in an earlier post, so I think I caught it early enough that it wasn't a problem to deal with. I hope that's the case. 

I've been treating him with 1 drop of Quick Cure per gallon, which is a combo of Formalin and Malachite Green. 

Did a water change with Zakut today also, he was having fun playing with the gravel vac... kept swimming around it and head booping it xD it was really cute


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Shosta-isims*

So feeding Shosta today... 

After I did the water change on his little QT cup (which he is still unhappy about, but he's feeling much better, almost 100% unclamped today) I went to feed him as a treat like I do after all WCs 

Well he looks up at me, waiting, being perfectly still as I get his food out, and he either gets impatient or something and gulped 2 mouthfuls of air and blew 2 bubbles at me. The funny thing was that it made this cute little bubbly-slurp-y sound like he was actually trying to talk to me saying "feed me!" or "I'm hungry!" or more likely... "Hurry up!" 

Lol, he om-nommed the pellets pretty quickly after that... I really want to try live, or at least frozen food with him... but I don't think my roommates would appreciate having odd bits of frozen bloodworms and daphnia in our community freezer :-?

Also!! Cute pic made for me by lablover


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It's good he's doing better!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm really glad too, he gave me quite the scare. It's possible that this was brought on from being bought in one city, getting comfy in a 2.5 QT tank for a week, and then going on a 3 hour car ride to another city and then being over stimulated with a new NPT and lots of objects for him to flare at... 

My bad


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Shosta Released!*

I let Shosta back into his tank today, I swear, I've never seen a happier fish! He did well all day and has fully unclamped  And his new feed me habit is fully set in *so cute!* Any who... I'm sure people are bored with me bumping this silly thread :tongue:


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yay! I'm glad he's doing better
They are much tougher than they seem...but I'm glad lol. My guys undergoing round two if velvet but he's a fighter if I've ever seen one.
I look forward to hearing about Shosta's progress!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Neptune who I got Sunday just DOESN'T stay still. That's why I can't get a good pic…


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

It's good that he isn't stressed out!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Well again?*

Thanks for all the well wishes and good vibes everyone! I think it's helping xD

Checked him today and all is well! I'm going to turn his tank light back on and see how it goes, I'm hoping that he's okay now. He's been super duper active since he got back in the tank, I think he likes having the exercise space  (well of course he does, he's a fish that's used to small cups lol) 

He still ignores the shrimps, I think they're buddies actually... I've seen the shrimps swim right up to Shosta's face and Shosta just leaves them alone completely... I wonder how he would react to RCS...? Can RCS and gosties get along? 'cause I'm not gonna lie, I kinda like my little bitty shrimps, they're funny xD


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmm, speaking of that.. could GS go into a divided 5?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't see why not, I've seen people cut small horizontal slits in the bottom of dividers so the shrimp could get through but not the bettas


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Huh. at 37 cents a shrimp. I might get them some buddies next time! Thanks.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

No problem  they're fun little creatures to watch ^^


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Yay!! and stuff, (more Shosta-isims!)*

So I take it that Shosta is once again, a happy little dude, he flared for me today xD and I learned something new... if the lights are off in my room with his tank light on... he flares at the dark xDD I laughed so hard when I first saw him do it this evening, so I just had to share 

Video

And the fiance brought me a rose today <3!! He's so good to me


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol my Leo is the same way...when I had ghost shrimp with him (a long time ago lol) he let one hitch a ride on his back!! If that's not a placid betta then I don't know what is! And yeah, Ghosties can go in pretty much anything!! And not sure if they can be put with RCS..I would think so? But I'm not really a shrimp expert. Aokashi wrote a thread about shrimp so maybe ask them?
And aw! A rose! So cute!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

What an interesting little guy. xD

Aww, how sweet. c:


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

So I asked on the shrimp thread and Aokashi said that it'd be fine to put RCS in with ghosties!  So I guess I'll be ordering some after the holidays ^^

*excited face*


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Who d'ya order from?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've actually never ordered aquarium stuff online before, but I've been researching aquabid and liveaquaria... there's one on AQ that's selling 10 RCS and a bunch of susswassertang for 20$ and I've always wanted some suss... xD

I'll have to look more into it after Christmas anyway, I don't have the time right now to order something, wait for it, acclimate it and such before I leave on a 3 week vacation (taking my boys with me of course they have 2.5 gal travel tanks) So I'll just have to wait until after break


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah. I see.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

That is a cool idea: travel tanks. But for 3 weeks it makes sense lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I have 2 2.5 gal glass tanks that come with me when I'm going to be out of town for an extended period of time. I usually go bare-bottom with them and buy a few plants while I'm in town (gives me a good excuse to get more xD) I could probably get the cheaper kritter keepers, but I like the look of the glass ones and they're pretty sturdy, I can also use them as display tanks for new family members if I have nice ones ready to go xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Meh*

Shosta got sick again (same issue I think) so I went with the AQ salt this time around and after a day and a half he's already unclamped and happy again... lol I don't know what is up with this guy, still can't see anything wrong with him, though he did have a cloudy eye issue... I think he may have had external parasites living on his eyes... which the formalin and malachite green may have helped... but I don't think it killed it. I'm hoping the AQ salt will be more effective as I have to go to a wedding that's a 4 hour drive out of town and will be spending the following days there so I have to let him out of his cup by Wednesday at noon.... he should be better by then... right? xD

MY LIFE has been all kinds of stressful this week... projects, concerts, and JURIES omg juries!! They actually went really well for me this semester (if you don't know what a jury is, it's like a final for music people where we get up in front of all our professors and perform for them for a grade for the entire semester) I got A's from all my teachers and some compliments from the most difficult one to please ^^

SENIOR COMPS (comprehensive exams that all music majors have to take their sophomore and junior year) were the most stressful exams I've ever had.... What happens is this:

PART ONE
You come 30 minutes before your exam time and get about 25 minutes to study 3 music scores that you've never seen before, you have to identify anything of significance in the music, and be able to state the era it was composed in (baroque, classical, romantic etc) what type of work it is, and who composed it. 
PART TWO
You are played 3 sections of music and have to identify what type of work it was, the size of the ensemble playing it, what era it was composed in, and possible composers

You have to do all of this ORALLY in front of 20+ professors from the school of music while they are sitting and staring at you like some perverse classroom.

:| :| :| :| :| :| :-D :| :| :| professors + my private lesson teacher who was giving me hints the whole time <3 (guess which one he is!)
---------------------------------
:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|
---------------------------------
:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|
---------------------------------

------- 
 :shock: <----- petrified me
^ professor playing music

*except my desk was centered in the room and the professor playing music was WAY off to my left*

Don't know the results from that... I've been burned out from studying and FINALS are next week *sigh*


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Done!*

I am DONE with finals! well... at least for another semester anyway, I'm off to a wedding tomorrow, Shosta and his shrimpy friends are happy and enjoying each other, and I get to take another 30 minutes of private lessons each week! 1.5 hours here I come!

I have discovered something important... there are a few "hardy" plants that I kill... they must not like my water or something, I have no idea...

I can't grow Anubias, hornwort, or anacharis... go figure but my banana lilly THRIVES no joke, the thing has 5 leaves now, 5!

And what's a post without a few pictures! I managed to snap a few of Shosta flaring and showing off his beard, don't be deceived, it's actually quite large, it just curls up under his chin xD

I know the quality is awful, I'm just not good at taking pictures of fish yet lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Om nom!!*

So adventures this past week! Went to my first betta farm (visited polu's) Got 2 BEAUTIFUL fish, well... my fiance did xD A MASSIVE female and a very pretty PK for his father who underwent a major surgery yesterday. We got a betta for him as a get well type gift 

I also got a few RCS from them... well... we got 5... one adult and 4 babies... and well... Shosta nommed 2 of the small ones  lol I didn't really expect it but now his tummy's rather large so he's on a diet for a few days until he un-bloats *sigh*

It was rather comical watching Shosta zip around after the tiny shrimps... I would have tried to save them, but there was no chance of that, it happened rather quickly. 

I'll probably try again, but with adult shrimp next time, or at least some good sized juvies. Also, buying a moss ball for the shrimpies tomorrow, they should like that :lol:


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Poops!*

Well I thought a comical title for today's entry would be fun xD

As it is Shosta did in fact poop... A LOT over night (had him in a small QT cup so he wouldn't pig out on the other shrimpies) and is no longer all bulgy around the belly. *insert sigh of relief here* 

I'm getting ready to make my 3 hour drive home for the holidays, picked up my 2nd 2.5 gal and another heater which is currently undergoing the test run. I've got my supplies all ready except for the hand warmers I use as a heat source for my boys when traveling. *makes mental note to pick up a few tomorrow* 

I did a little research tonight, and if I play my cards right, my banana lily might flower!! I'm so excited! I've never had a plant do this well for me. It seems to me that once the pads reach the surface (about 2 inches away now) they have the potential to start flowering! I know, I'm weird, I'm excited about my silly plants xD

OH! I also bought a moss ball today for my shrimpies to munch on, and I've been thinking about trying a shrimp only tank... I just don't know where to go with that yet lol

My eyes are starting to get blurry on me with sleep, so I'm trying to type this as quickly as possible so I can get to bed, but today's been a lazy day with the fiance and up next is laundry day, packing, and I have to pay my rent... oh well, soon I will get to see my family!

Sorry for the spazzy post, it's SUPER early in the morning and my sleep schedule is all sorts of messed up, mostly due to not having classes! YAY!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*More pictures!*

Got a nice picture of the tank today and Shosta deciding to say "hello"

*note very happy banana lily*


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*The traveling betta!*

Shosta made the trip to my parent's house just fine and is swimming around, exploring his new temporary tank. I went out and bought a few live plants, some sand, and a terracotta pot for him to feel more at home with. 

Behold!! Shosta's travel tank! lolol

But really, I wanted it to look nice for the 3 weeks or more that I'm going to be here, and when I go back "home" this tank will be converted to a new tank for my Christmas present that my fiance is getting me :-D

Please pardon all the bubbles, I just set it up a little while ago xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*My personal musings*

Not much going on today. Shosta is enjoying his terracotta pot lol, I guess it's a new thing for him, being able to go into something, rather than hiding behind or underneath an object. I thought the live plants in his 5.5 would provide enough cover for him to be happy, but now I'm seriously debating the benefits of dropping a pot in there for him. I really like the look of it in the tank he's in right now.... it looks like a cat dumped over a potted plant... it seems very... serene... in an odd sort of way. What's another 3 dollars right? 

He's built me a small nest too, I think it has something to do with this rain and cloudy weather, Shosta hasn't been much of a nester so far, though I've only had him since Thanksgiving... so that's what? 5 weeks now? actually, that's 5 weeks exactly lol

There's something wrong with one of my favorite video games I have installed on my computer... I'm currently trying to fix it, and have to wait for downloads, which is the main reason why I'm posting today, I'm bored xD 

I found a few pictures of some HMPKs that I like on AB


















Posting them here mostly because I want to keep track of them, I need to show them to the fiance so he knows more or less what I find attractive in a fish and what I want as my next boy. He's going to a farm to get my Christmas present. I currently have a copper/black dragon HMPK and want something to contrast with him, hence the white. The new boy is going to have a 2.5 npt all to himself, I can't afford another 5.5 right now, I'll get one for him once I can though. 

I feel like PKs need more space... Shosta certainly likes to make use of swimming space... zipping around and showing off for me. I'm watching him right now. If someone is in the room with him, he just goes to town, dancing and flashing his fins, such a diva :roll:

I'm kind of running out of things to talk about so I guess I'll stop the novel now... and if anyone takes the time to read all of that, kudos to you, you get a cookie, of your choice ^^


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

ooh! I just love the blue/white one! very pretty.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I figured sense Shosta is so dark, I'd go for a lighter color with my next boy, unfortunately I've become rather picky when it comes to the looks of my bettas... Shosta has spoiled me in a way lol 

So now I'm hoping for a HMPK with really nice asymmetrical almost show-quality finnage... which is why we're getting our next boy from a breeder xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Psycotic fish is back*

So I think Shosta is neurotic... he glass surfs... even when he's in the 5.5... I think I may go get some fake plants for him tomorrow or something... 
*le sigh*

Also... I think he's getting the cloudy eye issue again... good thing I brought the AQ salt with me... I'm going to do a WC tomorrow and see how he fares...

I think it may just be an issue he has with that eye... but we'll see, hopefully he can fight it off on his own, he's doing quite well right now his fins are all out, he flares just fine, and is still being his diva self... just being a worry wort betta mom


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Good news! *

Shosta doesn't have cloudy eyes, it's just me being paranoid, the lighting I have right now makes it look like his eyes are cloudy, but I'm 99% positive that it's just the angle of the light. I've looked at him under a flash light over and over and his eyes look fine. I'm going to keep a close eye on him and his eyes and behavior, but I think he's going to be okay. I'll just be OCD over him for a few days until I'm certain that he's fine lol.

On the upside, I got some free Java moss today! I've never had a moss other than a moss ball before, so this should be interesting ^^


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*A VERY long week*

It's late again *sigh* I need to go to bed earlier but I always get distracted by something...

Anyway, had a bit of drama this week... found out I have 2 ppm of ammonia in my tap water :shock: I did a bit of research and found out it's because my city is using chloromines to purify the water. Needless to say I freaked out, I couldn't have my fish living in that. So I've switched over to using Ozarka natural spring water, I know it's not the best, but it does have minerals in it that the fish needs and of course I still use water conditioner and added a bit of extra stress coat to help with the transition. I figured it was a better and cheaper alternative to using tap water mixed with RO and with some added chemicals for the RO... or even using RO with chemicals... I'm not very good at science, or anything math related so I'm afraid that messing with something like that would be... well... worse that using the Ozarka. 

I've been acclimating Shosta for oh... about 5 hours now or so, getting him slowly used to the lack of ammonia and much softer water (6.4!) Thankfully, I can get it in 2.5 gallon amounts for cheap, so I don't have to worry so much. I'll be keeping a very close eye on Shosta, but I've got some plants in there which should help with any water quality issues that may pop up, and I'll be checking the water back at college when I get back, though I seriously doubt it is as bad as the stuff here as my inverts are still alive and thriving. That and my plants probably have something to do with it. Lol. 

So I'm just wasting time before I let Shosta loose back in his temp tank. Poor guy is such a trooper. He lived quite happily in that awful water for a full week! :shock: Probably not long enough to do too much damage... but still, I love the guy and I don't want anything to happen because of my carelessness.

*Some funny stuff*
On Christmas eve, I was getting dressed and ready for our usual Christmas Eve service at our church (which is a really big deal and the orchestra and choir works on the music for months before hand) and getting into my concert black in front of Shosta's tank because there is like NO space in my room... mostly because I'm messy  and he flared at my dress! xD the black thing all over again lol. 

He did it again to my mother (her pjs are black) and she got a kick out of it. He's also gotten into this habit of wagging his tail fin, like, he ripples it from the bottom up when he wants to hang out at the surface and will do it a few times before he gets into JUST the right position for sleeping... kind of like how a dog will circle around before it lays down. 

Well... anyway my eyes are blurring and I need to let Shosta back into his domain, so I think I'm done for the night...er.... morning.





OH!! and my fiance is visiting tomorrow!! yay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, it sounds like Shosta has a cute personality.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you  He's quite the diva... lol or er... dramaKING? xD
Sorry, had to crack that one, it's late at night and I'm a bit hyper lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Pictures and algae!*

Forgive me if I don't write an entire blog length post... I is sleepy ish

Christmas break yielded a perm (for my hair! :lol and a new boy from the fiance!! Rostropovich! (he's the black HM)

Also, tank update! Yes I do have a sword in my 5.5 but I'll move it when it outgrows it, lots of algae, so I'm going to pick up a few amanos next chance I get (won't be until feb. but hey, I can wait)


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, everybody's finding black bettas! He looks beautiful!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you! He's one of Polu's XD


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see. His fish are amazin'.

I haven't been stalking-- I mean.. following this thread because computer got taken away for the break. :u


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, I stalk *cough* follow that thread all the time, but thankfully we live close enough to his farm that we can do "local" pickups (it's a 3-4 hour drive)


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see.

Lucky you guys!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

yep  
when we start our sorority we plan on getting our girls from him ^^


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Pictures because I can *

I know, I've got tons of em, but a few of them are just cute and I like taking pictures, and it's my journal so I can post as many pics as I want. So there 

Lol 
Rostro is starting to get more saturated black in his fins, but I really want them to be solid black eventually, he's also DEFINITELY an orchid, he has more blue than red, and I'm hoping the black overpowers what red there is... anyhow, here's the little dude


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

He's cute! Almost like a duplicate of Descole!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks  Descole is a pretty boy indeed xD
You think Rostro's fins will get more solid black? Instead of the opaque they are right now? Granted... he is very young, like maybe 2.5-3 months, all we know is that he's not breeding age yet and his body is half the size of Shosta


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm no expert on coloration, but since he is this young, I think his fins will/could possibly change.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, it'll be fun to watch him grow, right now he's still very shy but he loves people, he just hides in his plants a lot xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Tank update *

Rearranged Shosta's 5.5 a bit yesterday, it looks a bit cleaner now. (Also got some of the algae off the walls and lily leaves)

So far, only one ghostie can be seen... I used to have two, but I was away from this tank for 3 weeks so anything could have happened. Oh well, I get to go to Dallas in February and there's a good shop about 30 minutes away from my parent's house and I'm going to pick up a few amanos I think, to take care of some of the algae issues. They did Have some RCS and CRS but the CRs were $9.99 EACH last time I was there... expensive little dudes  The amanos were only like.. $1.50 I've been debating on adding a nerite... problem is I cant find them anywhere locally and I don't really care for ordering live animals online :/ I don't like buying online anyway because I can't pay cash xD 
I HATE credit cards.

Rostro's doing well, my fiance and I call him Dimitri because saying Rostro is a bit tough and we're lazy xD


Just finished another anime, Blue Exorcist. GREAT anime, some minor holes but overall, really good for only 25 episodes. Right now I'm just using this post to procrastinate on homework... I'm too lazy for my own good... but I have 5 more hours to work on it today... not to mention all day tomorrow because it's a national holiday and we don't have classes. 

This is going to be an interesting semester for me. I don't have that many classes (only 3 total) and I will be using most of my free time during the day to practice for my senior recital (I'll probably post a
video of it on youtube and share it here just because) 

WOW I almost deleted all that text just now... I'm going to stop ranting now and maybe get something done xD

Hmm... I need to add more water to that tank... xD


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

great job with the tank! love the banana-ish plants  (I've honestly no clue what they're called, lol but I'd love to know.)


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks! <3 

The plant is called a banana plant or a banana lily


----------

